# EMT drop out?



## Emergencyjunkie (Aug 31, 2011)

Just curious as to know how many people dropped out of your EMT-B, AEMT, or Paramedic course? The average average drop out at my school is between 20 and 22 people


----------



## Flightorbust (Aug 31, 2011)

Last time I took the class we had a dropout out rate of 50%.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Aug 31, 2011)

This may sound harsh, but anyone who drops out of an EMT-B class because they can't handle the workload is a moron.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Aug 31, 2011)

Out of 40 people in my class I think three miserably failed the course test. Nobody dropped out.

I totally agree with you, Cheif Complaint. I don't see why anyone would drop out from basic. It is a lot of common sense, basic anatomy, and skill learning. There is a bit of memorizing, but it has to be a bit tedious when lives are at stake. If you can't deal with it, then go find something else to do.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 31, 2011)

For our Diploma in Ambulance Practice (volunteer course) the pass rate has varied between in excess of 90% to less than 50%.  The lower end of the scale is found with volunteers on rural or remote stations who often have less clinical exposure.

In recent months the pass rates are increasing because of more careful selection of volunteers who can handle the level of study and commitment required and better rotation of rural and remote volunteers through urban stations for clinical mentoring.

Now, for our Paramedic degree the pass rate is much higher but a few students do drop out, usually during the first year.  We only admit 60 odd students to the Degree programs.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Aug 31, 2011)

EMT-B course: I don't recall. I know we lost a couple people to personal issues but the people that stuck it out got through no problems. 

Paramedic course (6 months in/7 months left): 36% up to this point


----------



## systemet (Aug 31, 2011)

The thing with pass rates, is they don't tell you much.

If 50% of a class drops out / fails, then what does it say about the training?  Does it mean that the program was really thorough, detailed and challenging, and that many of the students couldn't handle it?  Or does it mean that the instructional staff did a bad job of teaching, and only the stronger students managed to struggle through.

If 100% pass, was it too easy?  Or was it well enough taught that by the end of the program even the weakest students were competent enough for the instructors to pass?  Or did the instructors just pass everyone for funding purposes?


----------



## mcdonl (Aug 31, 2011)

We had a bunch drop out of the EMT-B class but it was due to lack of interest.

Our old chief (Dept is Perdiem days volly nights) was a firm believer in education. His philosophy was, train all drivers and Fire Fighters as basics. Well, some of them failed the basic comprehension tests, others hated it and did poorly and a couple passed the class and became EMT-B's... some passed the class and never even tested.

Poor.

My NCTI Intermediate class? 20 started, 19 are intermediates and out of those 19 about half of them are in the medic program.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 31, 2011)

Started with 20 ended with 15.  One kid actually disappeared in the middle of our IV skills class.  One minute he was there, the next minute GONE! Left his backpack and books sitting in class! 

Another kid wasn't allowed to test because he got in trouble for hitting on ER nurses during his FIRST clinical!

I mean...REALLY?!!


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 31, 2011)

The basic program through one of my departments typically loses just over 50%, whether from students dropping out or being let go (they are very strict on grades). The medic program I went through, we only lost 2 (though we only started with 11).


----------



## MedicBender (Aug 31, 2011)

For my paramedic program, we started with 30 and ended up with 22. 5 failed out, 2 stopped showing up, and 1 was kicked out.


----------



## kybackcountry (Aug 31, 2011)

I dropped my medic class about 25% through and enrolled in the university paramedic science program, seemed like the wise thing to do.


----------



## Joe (Aug 31, 2011)

Ha! We started with 70. The day drug tests were due we went to 60. The day background packet was due we went to 45ish. Finished class with around 30. As far as I can tell around 10 passed nat reg. But I didn't keep in touch with the annoying people so they may have passed nt.


----------



## dstevens58 (Aug 31, 2011)

Started with around 22, ended up with 17 or 18.  Most of the ones that left, I guess the program was not what they were expecting.  I don't believe we lost anyone on "academic" issues. (Basic)


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Aug 31, 2011)

EMTSTUDENT25 said:


> Another kid wasn't allowed to test because he got in trouble for hitting on ER nurses during his FIRST clinical!
> 
> I mean...REALLY?!!



There are many more important things in this field than trying to pick up women. Hell that should be the last thing on your mind when you are serving a duty to the community. It's a good thing he was kicked out, I'm sure if I was his patient I would be pretty PO'd



dstevens58 said:


> Started with around 22, ended up with 17 or 18.  Most of the ones that left, I guess the program was not what they were expecting.  I don't believe we lost anyone on "academic" issues. (Basic)



I will admit I had academic issues too. That doesn't mean you quit, it just means you should put in a little more effort to learn. I got dumped after a 9 month relationship when I was taking my class and it was a little depressing for me. There was one day I sat through the class and stared blankly at the paper. I got over it and I realized how important it was to learn this stuff if I wanted to be an EMT.


----------



## Anthony7994 (Aug 31, 2011)

Our B class started out with 22 people, and then when clinical time started (you had to have above a 70% or above to do clinicals) a lot of people started dropping. And our instructor made sure to weed out those who would most likely hurt someone in the field. :rofl: We ended up with five people once the course was finished.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 31, 2011)

Trauma - Apparently not only was he hitting on the nurse preceptor, he was asking a friend of mine out for coffee while she was on her clinical in the same ER, IN THE PATIENT'S ROOM! So, come NR skills testing day, he was not present...Don't know specifics of what his punishment was.


----------



## frdude1000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Our class started with around 43 and we ended with 23...

The nice thing for us is if you fail out on one of the mods, you can start right where you left off in the next class.


----------



## RDunn (Aug 31, 2011)

my emt class started with 20. we lost 3 along the way and of the 17 that tested. 16 passed on the first attempt.

my medic class started with 30. we finished with 28, lost one to drug clac's and the other to cardiology.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2011)

Class started with 46. No one dropped out. On the second week 3 got kicked out for not following dress code/uniform policy. 30 failed the mid-term and were not allowed to continue the class. All the people who passed mid-terms passed the final. And 10 of the 13 passed the NR the first try.

We had to maintain at least an 80% in class to not fail. We had to get an 80% or above on the mid-term and final or we would be dropped (fail) the class.


----------



## socalemt123 (Aug 31, 2011)

We started out with 77 students in our EMT-B course and graduated with 33.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 31, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> This may sound harsh, but anyone who drops out of an EMT-B class because they can't handle the workload is a moron.



Yeah, although to only a slightly lesser extent the same goes for all EMS programs.  Although as an instructor, if we didn't flunk >50% of the class I began to wonder if I was trying hard enough to weed people out.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 31, 2011)

> We started out with 77 students in our EMT-B course and graduated with 33.



Damn you all have some huge classes.  I think there was maybe a dozen of us in both my EMT and EMT-I courses from the start.  Likewise, my cardiopulmonary course in the Air Force had 12 and graduated 6 or 7.


----------



## WaNewbie (Sep 1, 2011)

We started with 17. One guy quit the first week. So 16 took the final exam, which you had to make at least an 80% on and only 11 passed. Of those 11, three failed nationals.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 1, 2011)

Started with 22, finished with 22.

My class was a little different, it was taught at my college (4 year BA programs) and the only students were undergrads. We all took it as an adjunct side class. An 80 average was required at the middle and end of the class, as was at least an 80 on the mid-term and final. Should you fail out, you would receive an F on your school wide transcript (a fairly significant gpa drag). You would also of course lose your money. Several were close to failing but everyone ended up making it.

Of those 22 I have no idea how many actually took the NR or state test, I know of at least six that passed tests on their first try. I don't hold not taking the test against a lot of people in my class. A few of them just needed to complete the class for an on campus job, and a lot of people were interested in just furthering their WFR knowledge.


----------



## WickedGood (Sep 2, 2011)

My EMT-B class had 42 people in it and we ended up with 15 that took the final exam and all passed to go to the state exam.  All 15 of us passed state.
It was full of redneck, volly firefighters who had barely passed HS....

My EMT-I class had 17 people in it.  We lost 3 on the final exam and of the 14 that went to state 3 failed. We had to maintain an 80% average thru the class and get at least a 80% on the final.  I don't think that teacher will be teaching that class again.......


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 2, 2011)

Can't remember for basic, but for medic we started with 36, and graduated with 10. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 2, 2011)

About 10% attrition in my basic class (low for the school)

I'm not letting anyone drop out of my intermediate class. We only have 8 and they're all smart enough to pass if they try. If anyone else drops out we won't have enough people to practice on.


----------



## StickySideDown (Sep 2, 2011)

I was in a class of about 35. Out of 35 3 failed the state test. The location I went to overall has a 97% pass rate.


----------



## EMT-23 (Sep 3, 2011)

there were about 15 people in my class, no one dropped out...but 2 ppl failed the final...


----------



## mommak90 (Oct 6, 2011)

my class started out with 18 students, by the second semester we only had 8 (all dropped-out), at graduation there were 6 of us. We graduated in May and only myself and one other person out of my class have actually taken and passed the NREMT and are licensed. Only 2 of the others have taken it, but failed. No-one has heard anything from the other 2 since graduation, including our instructor.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Oct 6, 2011)

*My EMT Program.*

Pass rates for any school or programs have to be weighed against the fact that many EMT Schools have open admisions.

I took my EMT-b class from a private EMT school in 2010. They advertise a pass rate for the NYS DOH Test of 98%. What they do not publish is the gross difference of how many people enroll in the class and how many people actually sit for the NYS test.

When I first signed up, there were seventy-five people. (The school has open admissions.)  The room was over flowing. The class met twice a week for 3 1/2 months. There was a pro-rated drop out refund for the first three weeks. A few people left during that time.

Then there were several points where the program would drop people (however, they were allowed to re-enroll within a year for 50% off).

You neded a 70% or above quiz average to take the first quarterly test.

At least a 70% on the first test.

At least a 70% on the mid term test.

At least 70% on the final test.

Pass the practical. If someone failed a station they were given a second chance the same session and if they failed overall they were given a second chance on a different session (with no re-takes).

Then one could sit for the NYS DOH Test. When I took it, I counted 28 people. I do not know how many passed.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Oct 6, 2011)

*Paramedic Schools in Greater NY Area.*

The Paramedic Schools I looked into do not have open admissions. They require an EMT Certificate to be held for one year and that person to have had 100 patient contacts. They also require an interview in front of an admissions board.

I am making a guess they want to screen people before accepting there 8k check and then have to drop them. For the $800 for an EMTb class I think they are happy to take the money...


----------



## emt seeking first job (Oct 6, 2011)

*As an aside,*

ftrw


----------



## emt seeking first job (Oct 6, 2011)

At least in NYC, there is no EMT-b school that has selective admissions.

Form what I have seen and heard, it is not so much the school but who the actual instructor is. Many instructors work at more than one school and skip around due to schedule, etc. People who know people already in EMS find out where and when a particular instructor is wokring and try to get into that section.

Just like any school, etc, most of it is what the student puts into it.


----------



## hurley (Oct 6, 2011)

Started with 20, finished with 12. A couple dropped out for personal reasons, the rest failed the early tests, and our program had a strict grade policy.


----------



## RookieEmt (Oct 6, 2011)

My course started out with about 40 people.  At the end, there were about 12 - 15 people in the course. 1 failed the final exam and was prevented from taking the state exam.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Oct 6, 2011)

My schol purposely makes their final harder than the NYS Test. However, I received 90 on the school test and 79 on the NYS test.

Probably my own anxiety did that.


----------



## Sodapop (Oct 7, 2011)

My PM class started with 36. We lost one in the first month who opted for the US Army instead. The remaining 35 went through all 8 months of didactic and at the end we lost 2 on finals. One could not pass the written (he should have failed out sooner and the world is better off without him trying to do ALS) and the other choked on practicals from severe test anxiety.

Of the remaining 33 that are going into clinicals I expect that there may be 3 that can not handle it and make it to the end.


----------



## DigDugDude (Oct 8, 2011)

*Emt-b*

my EMT-B class only ahs a 50% pass rate. And its not due to lack of good instructors the ones at my college are AMAZING. They really care about their job and the students. Some people just arent cut out for it and some people just havent been in any type of school or are literally too small (im talking men and women) to be able to handle going up and down several flights of stairs with a stair chair with a patient in it. 

In my class of 40 after we started doing practicals and we lost about 5 or so due to the physical aspects. Then a few left because of family/personal reasons and once midterms (practicals/written) came around we lost another 10 or so due to failing grades and because of failed grades not being able to sign up for clinical rotations which bars them from taking the licensing exam. 

Right now just a couple weeks after midterms my class of 40 is down to about 22. Though i will say the class is relatively easy as long as you actually study. I have a medical background (was going to do nursing) and alot of it was common sence or at least something i remember learning about but you still need to study the people that come in and think they can just take scenario based exam questions and not need to study protocols or steps involved in particular situations are just setting themselves up for failure. 

And its only going to get harder if these same lazy students think the paramedic course is going to be the same or any easier.


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 9, 2011)

*Cape Cod Community College*

My class last fall started with most of the room full, about 50 people give or take. After about a week, about 45. After two weeks, 40. Once the first major test came, we lost a few more. By the end of class we probably had less than 25 and not ALL of them even took the state test. There were a few girls (not women ,GIRLS, as they acted like they were 15) who stuck it out to the last but didnt take the state test, which, honestly, is GREAT b/c I don;t want those morons working on/with/near me. What's sad is that they were both CNAs @ local nursing homes. *shudder*

We had a few ppl who were just taking the course as a filler/meeting a req/informative class for the nursing program. A few made some noise about going on to Paramedic, but I'm in the school of become-an-EMT-first-then-medic-school. Stupid MA changed it a few years ago so you can go RIGHT into Medic, whereas a lot of the states require you do to a year first. 

Of course we had a few ppl drop out b/c of family issues, or becoming really ill, or almost dying in a car accident (true), but a lot just couldnt stick it out. I think they were probably thinking the same thing I did when I took a diff course (not going to mention it here) and decided it wasnt meant for me and got out before I lost $$ and time. Personally, I found out my adopted mom has lung cancer, my beloved chocolate lab passed away, and I was the vic of a hit & run accident all while I was IN the class-and I stuck it out. Dedication and drive to do the job, or at least attempt it. 

Side note-IRONY HERE-the DAY after we talked about whiplash & MVCs, some idiot ran a stop sign and slammed into me. I hit my head on the window and smashed my arm up, of course I had whiplash and a mild concussion. And he had the audacity to drive away!! <_< I was livid, but couldn't help laughing at the irony as my local FD came and got me (most of them whom I know ). my poor Hyundai was all smashed up. :sad: Anyway..irony for the day.

kate


----------



## Emergencyjunkie (Oct 9, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> My class last fall started with most of the room full, about 50 people give or take. After about a week, about 45. After two weeks, 40. Once the first major test came, we lost a few more. By the end of class we probably had less than 25 and not ALL of them even took the state test. There were a few girls (not women ,GIRLS, as they acted like they were 15) who stuck it out to the last but didnt take the state test, which, honestly, is GREAT b/c I don;t want those morons working on/with/near me. What's sad is that they were both CNAs @ local nursing homes. *shudder*
> 
> We had a few ppl who were just taking the course as a filler/meeting a req/informative class for the nursing program. A few made some noise about going on to Paramedic, but I'm in the school of become-an-EMT-first-then-medic-school. Stupid MA changed it a few years ago so you can go RIGHT into Medic, whereas a lot of the states require you do to a year first.
> 
> ...






thats some deep stuff right there. Im glad you were able to stick it through. Most people dont have the will power. Im still in my course so far and I love it.I must admit it is tough, due to me also taking three additional courses, but I am sticking it out with my 89%. I love the practicals in which we get to role play and put our skills to use, sadly, this is the hard part for quite a few students in the course. They cant grasp the hands-on skills, as a result, quite a few has left the program at this point.


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 9, 2011)

thnx emergencyjunkie. I enjoyed the practicals too, though my class had the same issue you did. Just enjoy yourself and learn! I wish we would have had more time for practicing stuff, but I took an accelerated course that was 2x a week (friday for 3 hours and sat's for 6!), so we didnt get a lot of in-class practice. I wanted to do more vitals and more with the boards. 89% is still great! I started out with 100s and then 90s and a few 70s in the middle when things in my life got rough, but passed the class with at least a B and did great on the practicals. Good luck!


----------



## Emergencyjunkie (Oct 9, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> thnx emergencyjunkie. I enjoyed the practicals too, though my class had the same issue you did. Just enjoy yourself and learn! I wish we would have had more time for practicing stuff, but I took an accelerated course that was 2x a week (friday for 3 hours and sat's for 6!), so we didnt get a lot of in-class practice. I wanted to do more vitals and more with the boards. 89% is still great! I started out with 100s and then 90s and a few 70s in the middle when things in my life got rough, but passed the class with at least a B and did great on the practicals. Good luck!



Thanks....my instructor makes us take a partners vital signs each morning when we come to class. Also, evey class we will to do a patient care report based on a given scenario. If we do it.correctly we get 5 points from each one up until the end of the class on december. Hes a great thorough instructor with over 30 years in the field. he teaches so many programs and courses as well. Our exams are given like the national registry where you cannot go back and view the questions/answered once you complete it. the school has an overall high pass rates for the national for the paramedics. The assistant chief of the local fire department come and talk with us and we have to perform our practical in front of him...talk about nerve wrecking.


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 9, 2011)

*whoa!*



Emergencyjunkie said:


> Thanks....my instructor makes us take a partners vital signs each morning when we come to class. Also, evey class we will to do a patient care report based on a given scenario. If we do it.correctly we get 5 points from each one up until the end of the class on december. Hes a great thorough instructor with over 30 years in the field. he teaches so many programs and courses as well. Our exams are given like the national registry where you cannot go back and view the questions/answered once you complete it. the school has an overall high pass rates for the national for the paramedics. The assistant chief of the local fire department come and talk with us and we have to perform our practical in front of him...talk about nerve wrecking.




DEFINITELY nerve-wracking but good!! Don't stop studying after you finish class either. I wasn't able to find a job right out (and still havent) and I stopped studying , and then BAM, I have to study a lot now for the written test CCA is making me take! AHHHHH


kate


----------



## Emergencyjunkie (Oct 9, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> DEFINITELY nerve-wracking but good!! Don't stop studying after you finish class either. I wasn't able to find a job right out (and still havent) and I stopped studying , and then BAM, I have to study a lot now for the written test CCA is making me take! AHHHHH
> 
> 
> kate




I plan to always read over the book, even though I am heading into nursing. Who knows, I might want to be a paramedic at one point. Many of the department personnel are Paramedics and RNs as well. I think they go hand in hand. I know there are programs that if you are an RN you can test to be a paramedic, I would rather go through the actual paramedic course and learn things from their perspective.


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 9, 2011)

Emergencyjunkie said:


> I plan to always read over the book, even though I am heading into nursing. Who knows, I might want to be a paramedic at one point. Many of the department personnel are Paramedics and RNs as well. I think they go hand in hand. I know there are programs that if you are an RN you can test to be a paramedic, I would rather go through the actual paramedic course and learn things from their perspective.



good plan. Nursing is a Plan B for me.I want to do Medic eventually.


----------



## Emergencyjunkie (Oct 9, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> good plan. Nursing is a Plan B for me.I want to do Medic eventually.



I hope you reach your goals, im sure you will. I love the hours of EMS, especially the 24 hours on, 72 hours off.


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 9, 2011)

Emergencyjunkie said:


> I hope you reach your goals, im sure you will. I love the hours of EMS, especially the 24 hours on, 72 hours off.



Thanks. I hope so too. I used to be a social worker (for a good 5 years) and was laid off last year, so I had to move on to something else. I was sort of thankful though, for being laid off, as I was well on my way to burn-out.Good luck w/ nursing school.


----------



## Emergencyjunkie (Oct 9, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> Thanks. I hope so too. I used to be a social worker (for a good 5 years) and was laid off last year, so I had to move on to something else. I was sort of thankful though, for being laid off, as I was well on my way to burn-out.Good luck w/ nursing school.



thanks, what type of social worker were you? child,family, school social worker or mental health social worker? just curious


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 9, 2011)

well, a few things...i didn’t have a "social work" degree, but a bachelor's that I made up (long story there) and I started out in domestic violence actually. Then I went into behavioral health & co-occurring disorders and thats where I stopped. When I was laid off, I was a vocational & rehabilitation specialist for a community mental health center in northern RI. I worked with adults from all ranges of psych issues, backgrounds, education, families, issues, etc. Sometimes I miss it but, most of the time, I am glad I got out.


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 9, 2011)

*re*

oops.i dont know how to DELETE a post


----------



## Hepinghand (Oct 10, 2011)

If I am correct we started with 30 and ended with about 12. Only 8 where allowed to test.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 10, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Now, for our Paramedic degree the pass rate is much higher but a few students do drop out, usually during the first year.  We only admit *60 odd *students to the Degree programs.



You have to be odd to be a paramedic student.


----------



## Hepinghand (Oct 10, 2011)

firecoins said:


> You have to be odd to be a paramedic student.



I am not a medic just a Emt-B


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 13, 2011)

*If I remember correctly*

EMT-A (now EMT-B) class: twenty going in, eighteen going graduated.
USAF Fire Rescue (part 2 was equiv to EMT sort of): 100% passed, they were already firefighters and if they failed the first time they were washed back to an earlier-starting class and did it over. 
RN (just for fun): 265 going in with 10% men; after four years, four of the original men and about 55 of the original females remained (we could stop at two years with an Associates and a certificate). One original male graduated, said " $%:censored::censored::censored:* this " and immediately went back to being a bartender.


----------



## SSwain (Oct 13, 2011)

We started out with 23 in our EMT-B class...8 weeks into it, we are down to 19.
2 dropped after the first class...


----------



## Nimrod_BasketCase (Oct 15, 2011)

EMT-B we started with 24 lost 2 after they failed the 3rd test, they were actually kicked out. We lost 2 after Boarder Patrol hired them. The instructor right after our class started with 24 and ended with 7. I think some got kicked out for putting gum on the equipment, talking about TA's and being rude stuff like that. Ohh yeah one the students that got kicked out the other class came to our during the last month or so. We ended with 21.


----------



## stlukescj11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well my class is about 50% done so far. We started with about 32 people and we are down to 28 (2 have been kicked out).


----------



## dfib (Oct 17, 2011)

10 people dropped out of my medic class of 34


----------



## EMSANTHEM (Oct 17, 2011)

*In ct*

in CT , we started off with over 80 students first night by the end 30-something.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Oct 17, 2011)

So what do you guys think the reasons are for so many people dropping out of your classes?  Seems like a lot of double digit numbers being tossed around in here.  It cant be that its too difficult, maybe people realize that blood freaks them out?


----------



## EMSANTHEM (Oct 17, 2011)

I here you as i stated above alot of dropouts. Some try balancing it with working full time and can't hack it. In this profession and for any schooling I beileve you have to really want to do and want it. I'm making a career out of EMS, others who knows? one guy in my class said he was taking the class so he could be firefighter but constanly failed. You have to want it. What so you think "Chief". ?


----------



## Chief Complaint (Oct 17, 2011)

EMSANTHEM said:


> I here you as i stated above alot of dropouts. Some try balancing it with working full time and can't hack it. In this profession and for any schooling I beileve you have to really want to do and want it. I'm making a career out of EMS, others who knows? one guy in my class said he was taking the class so he could be firefighter but constanly failed. You have to want it. What so you think "Chief". ?



I would think thats about right.  Balancing a career and school can be difficult for some people.  Im wondering if most people drop out once they find out how much EMTs make, or how competetive the job market is.


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2011)

Emergencyjunkie said:


> Just curious as to know how many people dropped out of your EMT-B, AEMT, or Paramedic course? The average average drop out at my school is between 20 and 22 people



I don't remember as far as my EMTB course, for Paramedic I think maybe 1-2 dropped out on their own, and the others failed out that didn't graduate. we started with 40 and graduated 18.


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> So what do you guys think the reasons are for so many people dropping out of your classes?  Seems like a lot of double digit numbers being tossed around in here.  It cant be that its too difficult, maybe people realize that blood freaks them out?



As an Instructor I do not see many people dropping out, I see a lot of people failing out though.

Most of the EMTB fails I have seen are people who have completed a Fire Academy and are getting the EMTB cert just to appease the FF requirements for a Dept. However, they are not able to pass the test and quizes. And EMT class is a lot harder than a Fire Academy as far as Academics is concerned.

For Medics, most fails are because people are unable to comprehend and apply the material. Not everyone is Medic material but as instructor we sure do try hard to help you.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 17, 2011)

Our b class lost abount 50 percent


----------



## dfib (Oct 18, 2011)

50% is very high!


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 18, 2011)

...and some ppl are just idiots. 

sorry, I'm a cynic, but I still cannot believe the level of idiocy some of these people displayed. However, most of my class were hard-working people who had real jobs now (a lot of construction and a few military honestly) who wanted to do something else with their lives, who had families and busy lives. There were defintely some struggles (not just mine) but our instructor was great and very helpful. If you ask for help, most ppl will help you, in my experience. Most of our class were in their late-20s, early-30s, a few were older than that, and a few younger ones. I won't go on that tangent again about those stupid girls, but most of my class was pretty awesome. 

On a side note, I love the thread about what our other/previous jobs/careers have been. Lots of different experiences!


----------

